# It's not a bottle buttttttttttt



## epackage (Sep 16, 2012)

there is alot of glass and it looks great to me, my friend just sent me this from her day in NYC...


----------



## DIGGIN DOC (Sep 16, 2012)

VERY NICE! I FEEL A TRIP COMIN' ON THIS FALL. I HOPE THAT'S AN ELEVATOR GOING UP THE MIDDLE![]


----------



## Penn Digger (Sep 16, 2012)

That is at the WTC site isn't it Jim?  They are really coming along on it.  Was at the site a couple of times last year.


----------



## epackage (Sep 16, 2012)

It sure is...[]


----------



## Penn Digger (Sep 21, 2012)

The latest Time edition has the new building in it Jimbo.

 PD


----------

